# Heidi Klum - Was spotted shopping at Maxfield in West Hollywood, 22.07.2020 (3x)



## Bowes (24 Juli 2020)

*Heidi Klum - Was spotted shopping at Maxfield in West Hollywood, 22.07.2020*



 

 

​


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2020)

Schauen sehr glücklich aus.


----------



## gunnar86 (27 Juli 2020)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## Punisher (20 Okt. 2020)

weg mit der Maske


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Okt. 2020)

die Klum will zurück nach Deutschland. Uns bleibt aber auch nichts erspart,


----------



## kubiack (28 Okt. 2020)

I love her as ever


----------

